# Zoller checks



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

You guys like these or the regular checks. I haven't used this type yet. Just looking for some feed back. 

This style makes sense to me because you are stopping 99% of the water from flowing back. 

You thoughts.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

looks flimsy, no likey


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Those are the cheap ones that come with the 507 and 508 backup pumps as they come with a tee to tie into the primary discharge pipe. Its a bad setup and terrible way to pipe it.

I run an independant discharge line for the backup pump, this way less change of issues from check valve failure or issue with a discharge line.

I also only install the Magic "Quiet-Check" valves, with unions on both sides. They are great, and spring loaded so they don't slam shut and make noise.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> also only install the Magic "Quiet-Check" valves, with unions on both sides. They are great, and spring loaded so they don't slam shut and make noise.



This one?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the silent check valves are all that I will use any more...
price is about the same and the customer is much happier with the
quiet results.....


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

We have also started using those quiet check valves they cost a little bit more but not too much but the customers love them and we don't have to deal with callbacks from difficult customers.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

i use these ones nice having the built in valve


----------

